# Interior Moisture Control Question



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

OK, as I have pointed out in previous posts, I am both new to RV-ing and a slow learner...

So, I have taken the mighty Outback out a number of times in weather considered cold by California standards (I am originally from WI, so I know what "real" cold is, and know better to try to RV in it... doesn't stop me sleeping in it in a tent but that is a different topic...). I have not been insulating (plugging with foam) the overhead vents because I have been cracking one open along with a side window to let fresh air in while the furnace is running (per furnace instructions...) and then running the lavatory fan with the vent wide open to pull as much of the DW's shower steam out before it does any damage.

Now to the question... Obviously, I stand to benefit from at least putting the foam in at least when the DW is not turning the front of the trailer into a sauna. Is it fair to say I can leave the foam in to overhead vents when running the furnace normally and just use the cracked open window for the furnace? Also, this furnace is direct vent to the outside of the coach... do I need to be cracking a window at all?

Simple man theory tells me I need to continue to keep a window cracked while the furnace runs, but that I ought to insulate the four overhead vents except when the DW is showering and I need to get rid of the steam. I am guessing I can dispense with opening the vents if I were to buy a dehumidifier, though suspect I'll still need to crack a window. I know there are a number of you who do a fair deal of cool/cold weather camping and am curious how you all manage this stuff.

Thanks,

Walleye


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I keep a vent open and a window cracked. We sleep 2 adults and 4 children with no issues.
A mod a few of us did was install a separate thermostat for the heat. This allows you to run the A/C fan to continuously circulate the air and to drown out the furnace noise. It also allows you to run the A/C dry mode at the same time as the furnace to quickly drop the humidity.

YIC (yours in camping) Kevin


----------



## GeoShe (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello Walleye......

We camp all winter in central Vermont and it can get cold, especially at night. Although we do not have a water hook up in the winter, we generate quite a bit of moisture just cooking, making coffee, blow drying hair, drying towels, etc.......and we just crack our vents and we leave them cracked when we leave for the week( we have covers). We did not have any problems last year and hopefully we won't this year! I do try to wipe things down a lot, even in the summer with chamois cloths(like the shower and stuff) Anyway, good luck, we ran out of gas one nite last year.....it cools down fast in there!!!

Cya

Sheila and George

PS I wish I had a fan vent in the shower, that would make more sense to me than across the hall in the lav room!


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks again everyone. Common sense seems to play out that keeping a vent or two cracked with a window cracked as well is the best plan. I may toy with plugging vents not used in an effort to keep a little extra heat in the trailer but it sounds like I'm already doing about all I can, short of the mentioned mod that I'll look at as a spring project.

Thanks again,

Walleye


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I learned the humidity lesson the hard way. We used our furnace in cold weather and kept everything closed. The amount of mositure I had in the windows by morning was crazy. The next night I left the bathroom roof vent ( I have covers ) wide open and it all went away. Nice and dry in the morning. Your dead on with the shower thing. I thought about a dehumidifier but found just leaving a roof vent open solved the issue. I also have a small elec heater to help stabilize the temp. That seems to work too.

I like the idea of a seperate heater thermostat and using the A/C unit on dry mode but im not that smart to wire all that up. If you are, go for it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You would be surprised how much moisture we put in the air just breathing. Leave the vents cracked open and it will really help.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

walleye said:


> Thanks again everyone. Common sense seems to play out that keeping a vent or two cracked with a window cracked as well is the best plan. I may toy with plugging vents not used in an effort to keep a little extra heat in the trailer but it sounds like I'm already doing about all I can, short of the mentioned mod that I'll look at as a spring project.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Walleye


I covered my vents with Maxx Air vent covers and leave my vents open. This really helps. We sleep 5 people and a dog. If we have hook-ups, we run a small electric ceramic heater (Mainly, because it is quiet). If you run a separate heater than the A/C on dry mode does a really good job keeping the humidity down.

Thor


----------



## wiloran (Jul 22, 2006)

We were having a problem in our 27rls with moisture between the mattress and the wall where our heads are when we sleep. I went to change the sheets and discovered they they were soaked and the wall was almost dripping with moisture. I found a couple of small, flat dehumidifiers that we stick between the mattress and wall. A couple of times a week I check them, and if they register that they are wet I can plug them in to dry out. That, and keeping our pillows and bedcovers pulled out from the wall to give room for air circulation seems to be keeping things nice and dry.

I'm amazed at how much moisture our hot breath creates!


----------

